

Show HN: Google Analytics Referral Spam Ninja - kull
http://ninjaspam.com/

======
fiatjaf
Or you could start using another web analytics platform which spammers don't
know and you'll have total control:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/microanalytics](https://github.com/fiatjaf/microanalytics)

------
tarr11
This is actually a good idea. Those spam referers really grind my gears.

I feel like it's just a Google bug though. But they don't seem to want to fix
it.

------
stephentmcm
Love the long sell website, always makes me trust the author and production...
Also the page is an 'Untitled Document'.

------
builtbybalance
The page is an 'Untitled Document' \- I was like yeah no plz go back and
update it lol.

